
Adding Meta Information to Git Branches - drgenehack
https://iinteractive.com/notebook/2016/05/25/git-mo-meta.html
======
throwanem
Maybe I'm missing something, but isn't the .git/config file local to a given
working copy? The helper scripts are neat and all, but I don't see anything
here that would actually propagate this metadata anywhere.

~~~
OJFord
Yes, it's local-only. This would seem to have a very limited use case.

Even then, you could always just maintain different local/remote branch names
and not need the scripts (git push <remote-repo> <local-branch>:<remote-
branch> \- and of course, you can set that as default).

------
alblue
This person has obviously no intention of sharing the data with others, and
hasn't heard of Git Notes support either.

[http://alblue.bandlem.com/2011/11/git-tip-of-week-git-
notes....](http://alblue.bandlem.com/2011/11/git-tip-of-week-git-notes.html)

------
kevinmgranger
What about git-notes? [https://git-scm.com/docs/git-notes](https://git-
scm.com/docs/git-notes)

